# Balding. Hair loss -> Minoxidil



## C M Dess (Jan 1, 2019)

For others out there with this problem, I have been using this minoxidil for about 3 months and it seems to be working. I'm not kidding.

I started losing my hair in the crown at about 13 after a bad dietary decision involving sharp weight loss. My patch stayed the same for many years, I did try this previously but I was not very regimented at the time and just assumed it didn't work.

Now at 36 I have tried it again and after 3 months I am seeing some fuzz. It's pretty exciting even though it's minimal for the time being. I think my diet still needs tweaking as it definitely seems to have adverse effects when I don't get enough calories.

I don't know about the other stuff out there. I have also been brushing it more and using onion in between doses.

I actually have video of before but I'm waiting till after it's a bit more full because the original is pretty horrific.

I haven't tried laser comb, or prp. I had planed to try prp but I'm holding off to see how the stuff I'm using works.

I've been using the WalMart brand so it's only like 15 bucks for 3 month supply.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 1, 2019)

What kind of dietary decisions made you lose hair?

Minoxidil does work apparantly but it comes with a wide range of side effects, and you have to stay on it for life (if you wanna keep the resulting hair growth that is)


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## C M Dess (Jan 1, 2019)

Guffy said:


> What kind of dietary decisions made you lose hair?



I'll put it this way...I figured out how to lose 2 pounds a day. I did this for about 4 months off and on can't remember how long exactly. Then I noticed it was thin in the crown. Then it kept getting thinner until scalp o plenty.

Originally I was about 220 and got down to 155. Mostly hair I guess...hah.

Yes I'm keeping the side effects in mind, I don't do any other drugs but I drink way too much coffee. I don't drink alcohol. I'm getting up their in man years though so it would be hard to say I can spot a direct cause if one should occur.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 4, 2019)

I’ve started losing my hair (and rather rapidly) in just the last year or so, but I’m in my late 50’s now so I guess that shouldn’t have been too shocking. Nonetheless, I was pretty stunned when I first noticed it … until then I’d expected to be like my maternal grandfather and keep my hair until my dying day.

I looked at Minoxidil information online ... for about 30 seconds, until I saw the side effects. I already have enough problems with dizziness and tiredness due to other chronic health conditions, and I quickly concluded that I’m not going to be so vain about my hair as to risk exacerbating those issues. It’s been a long time since I had any expectation of impressing anyone with my looks, anyway ... and if baldness is good enough for Zimmer and Williams, then it will be more than good enough for me.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m closing in on 60 don’t look or feel it but the gray just started and my hair is thinning. I bought spray on shit for my crown.
I noticed it from a picture under stage lighting taken from above. Even though you can tell from the ground because I’m over 6 ft, what if a Hot babe is in the catwalk above? I got concerned so broke down and got some.

It actually is a decent gel too.


----------



## Killiard (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm 36 too and my hair has been thinning straight down the middle and crown for four or five years now. I wasn't losing any sleep over it but it was getting to the point where the barbers were starting to cut my hair like a comb-over to the middle. One day I just thought "to hell with it", and shaved it all off. Best decision I've ever made (hair related ) and I wish I'd done it years earlier.

I did briefly look at minoxidil but the idea of using it constantly (and the side effects) for the next 40 years seemed a bit mad to me. There's something quite empowering about just shaving it all off!


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 5, 2019)

33 here, started thinning out in the front some years back.

Then last year or two years ago, I looked at my head, saw the thinning in the front would look like crap trying to cover it up somehow (and with hats or warm weather, you see it anyway.

So, shaved it off. Took a while to get used to it, but I don't regret that decision at all. Rather shave my head once/twice a week then applying some shady magic-water. Plus the skin on my head is in better shape than ever before.

Shaved/Bald head + some facial hair = insta-win.


----------



## Vardaro (Jan 5, 2019)

As some folk give up cigarettes, I've given up hair, so I look slightly less than my 70yrs.. For playing orchestral viola in freezing cold churches, though, I shall invest in a wig (I already have finger-less mittens!)


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 5, 2019)

The toppik stuff is amazing but it falls out too easy or I'd just use that.

I'm thinking they will have better hair therapies down the road (than PRP injections) and this won't be an issue if I'm still around. The stuff is just a bandaid for the moment. In fact my guess is the therapy exists and is suppressed by the usual suspects who don't want alternative cures known.

I would have shaved my head years ago but my skull is small and it doesn't look right, some guys have good sized skulls, plus I have some strange big freckles/marks in that area so it's a mess either way.

Typical scenario with me, try to solve one problem that may have gone away more normally, only to create a permanent problem which probably messed up other stuff too.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 5, 2019)

Vardaro said:


> As some folk give up cigarettes, I've given up hair, so I look slightly less than my 70yrs.. For playing orchestral viola in freezing cold churches, though, I shall invest in a wig (I already have finger-less mittens!)



My sentiments exactly.
Ever since Trump took office I’ve seen his scalp for 2 years now.
I could never try and keep such a nest on my head.
When it starts needing to be combed in a certain way, I’ll take advantage of my Telly Savales attributes and become Kojak Of Keyboards.


----------



## puremusic (Jan 12, 2019)

I don't have thinning hair issues, I have nice thick Italian hair, but I periodically get bad eczema, which requires cortisone cream to clear up, so periodically I just shave it all off to treat it.

The funny looks a fellow gets from going bald actually can be a great ice breaker, and it sure is nice and cool.


----------



## PeterN (Jan 12, 2019)

My hair got thin due to near nearly dying in Himalayas - twice - but it already started to thin out before that, when I made chewing tobacco in China and used wrong chemicals. So it was from heavy metal poisoning, and it never grew back.

Now, a few years later, Im proud of this shit. Like a real tattoo, sort of. Its a "scar from real life" and why to hide it with a wig. I tried a wig once, price was 500 EUR, and you looked like fuckin Beethoven.

Take it as an emblem of living. Suits John Travolta too.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Morning Coffee (Jan 12, 2019)

Ha! Was not expecting to see a topic like this here!

I started losing my hair in my mid 20's, a real shite time for it to happen. My Doc said it was straight ahead male pattern baldness. but I think it was because I had to tie back my long hair and wear a cap everyday for years, for work purposes. Sadly, in my self pity, it stopped me from going out as much as I would have liked for a few years, which was a dreadful waste of time in that period of my life. because you don't get your youth back. One day I shaved my head and embraced my baldness and that was it. Sure, I wouldn't mind having the ability to grow my long locks of hair back as I was always into long hair, but a lot of men look really good, bald. The only thing that worries me now are my moobs ha ha.

If something makes your hair grow back naturally, then good, but I think the hairloss/regrow your hair industry is a bit of a scam.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hair is seemingly such a big deal. I'm a little past middle age, and I've had bald men my own age take one look at my over-half-way-down-my-back tresses and get really heated.

I was at Hannaford's shopping once, and one of those bald guys actually yelled (while gripping the shiny top of his head) "you bastard! I used to have hair, dammit!".


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 12, 2019)

Here's some photos (3 months). I thought it was snake oil too but it's making a slight improvement. What's hard to see in the shitty photos from my phone (which are cropped from videos) are some long hairs forming. They clump together after the application. I am putting it directly over the affected area which is the crown. Basically it's about the size of a yarmulke. To the untrained eye the difference is marginal. To the person who wants this to work after all the money, enthusiasm and time dumped into it, the difference is substantial. haha.

I dunno if "that's it" or there's more, this stuff takes forever and it definitely plays with your head looking at hair and the different lighting, clumping, wetness effects. The only side effect is I am getting more nightmares but that could also be because I'm using the heater more and my house doesn't have a humidifier and I'm ok with nightmares anyway.






Here's a shot that captures the fuzzy clusters. It's in the dark and grainy but gives a better example than the light over head shots. Those clusters weren't there for decades prior. I can see them but the camera is too lofi.





Best lighting and accuracy combo...it's for hair for all, you understand.






They should just make a drug that makes you think you have hair, much simpler that way. Same drug for your wife (to think you have hair).

Also a drug to make you think you're way smarter than you are, call it, CoughEee. PATENT


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 12, 2019)

If I ever develop a sense of humor, I’m going to cover my entire (bald) scalp with a hair tattoo. Something 3-D looking.


----------



## C M Dess (Jan 12, 2019)

3D printers now have a useful purpose. 

I photoshopped this but it's barely noticeable.


----------



## Craig Duke (Jan 14, 2019)

One downside of Minoxidil is that it was developed in the 1980s. Hence it was designed to grow 1980s hair styles. Good luck.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 14, 2019)

My avatar shows my solution to hair loss. Not recommended for everyone.


----------



## C M Dess (Feb 4, 2019)

Dying to do an update, it's such a slow process. I figured out after much complex research and trial and error, many years later, that my phone has 2 cameras. One has a higher resolution. So, with that, more gross footage of the plight of the grand nincompoop. It's best to click the watch on youtube button for full definition and click HD because youtube is full of shit as per algorithmic usual. Next phase will be a trip to the barber, in about 4/6 months assuming no death is caused from treatment. It will be totally worth it either way.

I miss my SF barber, didn't speak English, didn't give a fuck, 10 bucks in and out. Also partially blind, shared offices with pet grooming agency.





Specs:
~4 Months
~Age 36 and soon 37
~Weight: 155
~Intellect: Sub Zero

My latest regime is:
Breakfast (around 5am).
Dinner (around 11:30am).
Spirutein (health shake).
Hair Nails Gummy (2,000mcg BIOTIN).
Less sitting.
Onion direct on scalp occasionally (biotin).
Mixed Oils direct on scalp occasionally.
I stop drinking caffeinated coffee at 11:30am and switch to decaf.


----------



## Spike2000 (Feb 4, 2019)

For a second there, I thought I was at the wrong site.


----------



## CT (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm 27, and it's already happening a little in the usual places. I'm lucky in that it doesn't really bother me psychologically for some reason, but I'm not sure what the best look will be down the line when it gets even more noticeable.

Last week I did my first impulsive total head shave. Not enthusiastic about the results.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 6, 2019)

miket said:


> Last week I did my first impulsive total head shave. Not enthusiastic about the results.


Tried adding some downward growth to even things out?


----------



## CT (Feb 6, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Tried adding some downward growth to even things out?



Meaning a beard? I've had one for years. That's definitely not going anywhere!


----------



## Dietz (Feb 6, 2019)

Spike2000 said:


> For a second there, I thought I was at the wrong site.


When I read the headline I was absolutely sure to see a bot-text. :-D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 6, 2019)

miket said:


> Meaning a beard?



No, he meant pubic hair.


----------



## C M Dess (Feb 6, 2019)

Dietz said:


> When I read the headline I was absolutely sure to see a bot-text. :-D



Me too. Plus, I'm still waiting to see if the OP has a secret agenda.

ahemmm...here's to the coming viagra thread, caused by the minoxidil no doubt.

I should be so lucky to be a bot...They're the futurez.

-Cosmist Manifesto


----------



## CT (Feb 6, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> No, he meant public hair.



Most of my hair is public. Some, understandably, is private.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 6, 2019)

miket said:


> Most of my hair is public. Some, understandably, is private.



And I thank you for that.

(Sometimes my finger's love affair with the letter L gets me in trouble.)


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 2, 2019)

Maybe someday soon we'll have some CRISPR CAS9 scalp gel that will give us all lush manes again.

Just remember to wear gloves and be careful when applying it. Or slather it all over if that's your thing.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 2, 2019)

I was part of the original study for Minoxidil at NYU MED Center. Honestly. 

It seemed to be working, but some of the lab people pissed me off and I stopped going. Dumb decision. However, I must mention one quack I went to privately after leaving the study. This yahoo had a proprietary method he claimed was very effective-he used something that was essentially a meat tenderizer on your scalp. That way, the Minoxidil would penetrate better, you see.

Needless to say it was a one visit experience, but it explains a lot about my perforated brain.


----------



## WaveRider (Nov 2, 2019)

The solution to balding is this:

Find someone to love you, and then move on with your life.

Power, money, and personality are far more important than looks.

That's why there's a bazillion bald men who are happily married.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 3, 2019)

My hair are thinning since mid-20s.
I’m 44 now and have an average crown in the back and thinning on the front.

Well, I’ve got a great wife, nice job, excellent relations with everyone and music as a fantastic hobby. So, I don’t give a sh*t about my hair. Besides, I wouldn’t jeopardize my health with chemicals. Specially ones dealing with hormones...


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 3, 2019)

When my old man shaved his head and grew a beard because he was getting bald, it was the first time he looked decent. 
May not be the case for everyone, though.


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 3, 2019)

Listen. Men should first and foremost have other problems to deal with than loosing hair. Hair doesn't make a man. You can decide wheter it's worth to have full hair, bit of ego boost and negative side effects or on the other side accept it. Keep your head up and take it like a man. You'll earn more respect for doing the latter one.


----------



## Fredeke (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm 45 and getting a hint of thinning. I like to think of myself as not vain, which tells how vain I actually am! So sure, I'd rather keep my hair. And while wishing, I'd keep it dark too if possible, please.

But on second thought, if baldness is good enough for this guy:




...then I guess I can live with it.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 13, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> That's why there's a bazillion bald men who are happily married.



I'm sure many men would love to keep a full head of hair, not look like a cancer patient _and_ stay happily unmarried.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 13, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm sure many men would love to keep a full head of hair, not look like a cancer patient _and_ stay happily unmarried.


My shaved head doesn’t make me look like a cancer patient-it helps my carefully cultivated NYC image of “someone you wouldn’t want to fuck with.”

Sure, hair would be nice, and unmarried would be intriguing but my wife of 35 years REFUSES TO LEAVE!


----------



## Fredeke (Nov 14, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> My shaved head doesn’t make me look like a cancer patient-it helps my carefully cultivated NYC image of “someone you wouldn’t want to fuck with.”



Does it make you _the one who knocks_ ?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 14, 2019)

When I was 49 my loss of hair was well on it’s way,at that time I happened to have a really hot 25 year old girlfriend who liked to cut my hair...........
One night she simply said “why bother?” Explaining “why don’t you just shave your head?” I’ve been doing it ever since.i gave up caring about my hairline or lack of,I’m 63 now.
I’d rather wear my shaved head, grey goatee or beard than mess with minoxidil or hair club for men as a point of pride,a badge of honor of actually reaching this age.Who knows what kind of side effects or heath detriments minoxidil or hair dye adds to the equation..............
About once a week I pull out my clipper and take care of business,done.
For me the look of peach fuzz on the crown or sprayed crap is just plain weird, wearing your aging comfortably usually looks better than the silly attempts of an older person trying to look like a 50 or 60 year old teenager.
I have so many friends who died young that had a full head of hair w/no grey.
I’d rather be breathing and be comfortable w/ the achievement of growing older.To many people don’t get to reach these milestones & I prefer aging naturally than the alternative.
When I see an older guy with obviously dyed hair, a comb over or a toupee it reeks of insecurity & just looks so silly and pathetic to me,lol.Here’s to you Donald 😜

+1 When I first saw this thread I thought it was a spam bot!


----------



## veranad (Jun 23, 2022)

I started loosing hair at 18 and got mostly bald in my early thirties.

My advice: don't sweat it and get on with your life. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 23, 2022)

L-o-n-g ago, David Letterman (a fave) was sitting in for Carson on _The Tonight Show_, and his first guest that evening was Dr Wayne Dyer (author of _Your Erroneous Zones_) who's a bald-bro. Letterman was ribbing him (repeatedly) about Dr Dyer's hair loss--and wouldn't let up

At one point Dyer said that everyone is born with the same amount of hormones, so if you want to waste yours on growing hair, feel free
Letterman couldn't help himself and continued
Finally, Dr Dyer said, "Yeah, I guess that the only thing worse than losing your hair would be to have a space between your two front teeth"

. . . end of THAT topic


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jun 26, 2022)

I started losing my hair around 23, a year later I went to the doctor and got finasteride (generic propecia) and have been on it ever since. I haven't really noticed any side effects I could pinpoint to being on it. My hair is fairly thick still, although I had a couple of rough years with some bad panic attacks and just anxiety that was everywhere and I'm pretty sure I thinned out a slight bit in certain areas. 

I'm 28 now; I don't mind taking it. For me I enjoy having hair. I buzzed my hair off a year ago just to see if I could deal with it, and I could, but I just missed it so I grew it back out. I much prefer it long.

I don't want to use minoxidil though; the cardiovasular side effects look worse than finasteride's and I'm pretty sure it loses efficacy much quicker (2-3 years I think)


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 26, 2022)

my head is like a monk haircut: only hair on the sides. i don't mind it, it's nature doing its thing. some get baldnes in varying degrees, others don't. genetically dictated mostly. why fight it? i dont see the point.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jun 26, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> my head is like a monk haircut: only hair on the sides. i don't mind it, it's nature doing its thing. some get baldnes in varying degrees, others don't. genetically dictated mostly. why fight it? i dont see the point.


I truly think I look worse without hair, hence why I fought it. However, I also have OCD and body dysmorphic disorder so who actually knows...


----------



## Fredeke (Jul 7, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> +1 When I first saw this thread I thought it was a spam bot!


LOL !


----------



## Instrugramm (Jul 7, 2022)

I started losing my hair when I was around 22 and buzz cut my head first at 26 and again at 29 (to get an idea, I was then bald'ish for a few months at a thime). 3 months ago I decided it was time to finally give up on hair and since I've tried living bald again and again, it didn't impact me in the same way as before.

In all the of the time periods when I was living without hair, I noticed that the perception of people changes a lot and I actually was luckier with my dating game as I suppose it makes me look more masculin (although it's definitely polarizing, a lot of people do prefer it but some very few absolutely hate my hairless look). 

I'm glad my girlfriend thinks I look better than before, so in the end I've really come to terms with it and feel released from the intense time I fought the baldening.

I used to have thick long hair in my teenage metal years and came around so if in doubt, I'd advise anyone to at least try a buzz cut for a few weeks, you never know, sometimes change can be a good thing. 

Last but not least: Cudos to everybody here who has to fight this "condition", it may be seen as vanity by some but we all know that it's very personal if you're going through this yourself, especially at an early age.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jul 7, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I started losing my hair when I was around 22 and buzz cut my head first at 26 and again at 29 (to get an idea, I was then bald'ish for a few months at a thime). 3 months ago I decided it was time to finally give up on hair and since I've tried living bald again and again, it didn't impact me in the same way as before.
> 
> In all the of the time periods when I was living without hair, I noticed that the perception of people changes a lot and I actually was luckier with my dating game as I suppose it makes me look more masculin (although it's definitely polarizing, a lot of people do prefer it but some very few absolutely hate my hairless look).
> 
> ...


I tried a buzz cut twice now - once when I was 20 (didn't end well, I was suffering from extreme depression for various reasons and that drastic change did *not* help things) and again last year. This time it wasn't as bad, but I've been on the medication for almost 5 years now and honestly I haven't seen anything that leads me to say "oh this medication is bad news", so I just grew it back out. Now it's back down my neck and swept across my eyes.

I don't see a problem with accepting it or fighting it. I wish more people talked about it more, it still feels like a taboo topic.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 11, 2022)

It's all touching and nice reading about bald heads and beards, but phuck that shite! I just realised I have started to develop that small patch too - to not be bothered is like throwing the towel in, or letting yourself go eating cakes and pizza's cos you're settled and old. No thanks to that Genghis Kahn army - bald head with beard prophet look. Sorry guys -
Maybe I'm in denial too  hey that smiley guy has no hair too.
Jokes aside Women have spent their entire life camouflaging their face, hair and body...So why not you?? I just ordered a hairline powder to colour in the patch a little - My baldness isn't too bad yet - so it will have to do, better that surgery that might not even work.

The product is Boldify Hairline powder , they use it in the entertainment business- jus apply the areas where scalp shows - if you think that's an effort, then consider the effort women make nearly everyday to look good for you bald shmucks.
Of course if you don't care that's cool too.
Zidane (football legend) looks a hell of a lot better since he shaved those 2 strands off his head, but he's got a nice chiselled look and can pull it off.
Need a new baseball cap tomorrow.
Cheers


----------

